# Advice for a boatless wannabe duck hunter



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've duck hunted the last two years in Utah with only a single hen shoveler to show for it. I'd love to one day own a boat that can get me way back, but until then I'm a walking duck hunter. I'm taking a break from duck hunting this year (those grouse and chukar aren't going to hunt themselves), but I'm looking for advice for next year. 

How do you identify a good spot for walking hunters? I've done Farmington Bay numerous times, but due to phragmites it's hard to get away from the other 1,200 people there. 

What tips do you have for lugging decoys, layout blinds, gun, etc.? I bought a sled last year, but would need to find a place I can walk through shallow water pulling it behind me. 

Open to advice!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My brother in law has been a foot solider for over 60 years. His secret is to find out of the way places to hunt ducks and geese. The only big water that he has ever hunted is Utah Lake. 

I've gone with him a number of times and we have always had success. You might have to drive a ways but there are some great little ponds out there that hold birds

I should aslo add he doesn't have a dog either 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Critter said:


> You might have to drive a ways but there are some great little ponds out there that hold birds
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


That's a good point. I'm always looking at the big water/WMAs. Probably should start looking for those small ponds on Google Maps. Thanks!

And I do have a dog, but getting him to stay quiet in the blind is a whole other issue. He's a pointer, so he wants to run and find birds not wait for them to come to him.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been a foot soldier in the past (20+years ago) and I did walk Critter said to do. Find the smaller ponds. Especially when it gets cold and freezes up the big water. 


I got a boat and it changed my production of harvest extensively. I'm now back to walking after selling the boat and all the gear ten years ago. 


I've been looking for the "right boat" and can't seem to find it for less than $15,000. "Ain't happening captain" 


I will be welding up a boat over the next six or so months the way I like a boat. I figure that's about the only way I'll ever find what I want. I'll spend about the same amount as what I've been seeing but, I know it will be a better boat. 


Boats are cheep, it's the motor that smacks you in the pocket book.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Lots of ducks to be shot by walking into an area. If you want it as simple as possible, wait until mid-late November, go to Farmington, walk out center dike, find a spot between the 2nd and 3rd foot bridge, and tuck yourself in the reeds on the south side of the dike and pass shoot the ducks as they cross over. You should be able to kill multiple birds a day without hardly any effort (assuming you can shoot decent).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak and I have boats and we spend more time walking than we do hunting out of them. Boat hunts are easy, but you can't expect to shoot birds from them all of the time.

As far as a cart or sled for hauling gear....I use both.


----------



## Vizsla2002 (Nov 5, 2019)

shoot me a pm and ill give you a few tips and id also be willing to take you out and show you how i hunt farmington bay, ive limited 4 times this year and i don't usually hunt weekends.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Spend some time with a pair of binoculars. Can see where they are coming from and where they are going.

Go light, pack with half a dozen decoys.

Usually ends up pretty good.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

The grass isn’t always greener. I love having a boat, it’s nothing fancy but it beats walking. However ever since I got one hunting has become much more of a chore. A boat is a lot of maintenance and time getting ready to go out. I’ve considered going back to being a foot soldier. Just something to think about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

quackaddict35 said:


> The grass isn't always greener. I love having a boat, it's nothing fancy but it beats walking. However ever since I got one hunting has become much more of a chore. A boat is a lot of maintenance and time getting ready to go out. I've considered going back to being a foot soldier. Just something to think about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The advantage I have found in having a boat is the ability to carry more gear, and hunters that couldn't make a long trek on foot. You can also get away from the troops on the dikes.


----------



## Dekeh (Nov 13, 2018)

*Pm sent*

Vizla2002 pm sent


Vizsla2002 said:


> shoot me a pm and ill give you a few tips and id also be willing to take you out and show you how i hunt farmington bay, ive limited 4 times this year and i don't usually hunt weekends.


----------

